# Can Rheingold clear transport mode?



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

Straightforward: Can Rheingold clear transport mode?
Don't want to brick the vehicle without knowing my options :angel:


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Rheingold can do it, E-Sys also. The faster option is to do it with E-Sys. If the car is in transport mode a TAL-processing will bring the car back on duty. So wait a few minutes and connect E-Sys with your car. Read VO and activate it, read VCM. Now choose one ECU (for example ZBE), mark ZBE (the folder, not the CAFD) and click on code. Now E-Sys will do the TAL-processing and due to this the transport mode is deleted. This is the easiest way.

CU Oliver


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks :thumbup:

Revisting my question I did not express myself properly. Last time I tried, I ended up in transport mode. I was able to clear transport mode as described (but that was kinda by accident...). But I ended up with an error: "Steering behaviour - drive moderately". I could not clear that error with INPA. I did not have Rheingold at that time... But will Rheingold (in theory maybe) be able to clear this error?
Thanks 



milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> Rheingold can do it, E-Sys also. The faster option is to do it with E-Sys. If the car is in transport mode a TAL-processing will bring the car back on duty. So wait a few minutes and connect E-Sys with your car. Read VO and activate it, read VCM. Now choose one ECU (for example ZBE), mark ZBE (the folder, not the CAFD) and click on code. Now E-Sys will do the TAL-processing and due to this the transport mode is deleted. This is the easiest way.
> 
> CU Oliver


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

Yes, Rheingold will clear the Transport mode.
Not so fast like the way of milkyway but it will do it.

Rheingold itself is normally easy to use. The program itself is really self-expanatory.

If you end up in Transport mode there is the possibility to follow a proposed process to solve it.

When I did an update of my F11 it end´s up also in transport mode. Some minutes with Rheingold and everything was perfect


----------

